# tranny swap and ecu questions



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey everyone I was wondering I Have an 89 hatchback 240 and it came with the automatic tranny. I was wondering If I had to do and ecu swap to put the 5 speed conversion into it. Thanks Justin


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If your running with another SOHC engine, no. You can run with the Auto ecu. It wont have a rev limiter, or speed limiter so be careful.


----------



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks I was wondering if it would be better to change to the new Ecu that came with the 5-speed. I have already had it flashed so that it reads my Vin and mileage, would I have to change anything else so that everything works right and the speedometer reads right


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Everything else should read right. I converted my twin cam to a 5 speed, and I still have the auto ecu in my car. Like I said, you have to be careful with it not over rev it. I run autocross and I drift also so Im constantly near redline. If your doing any motorsport, id heavily reccomend getting a revlimiter or running the manual ecu. Im sticking with the auto, b/c I believe it will help me learn to read rpms better and to keep it at a constant level.


----------



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

*My 240*

Im going to try to get into drifting with my 240 and i plan on transfering the ecu so that I dont blow my engine. I think my car has too many miles on it to keep on overreving it but I plan on rebuilding it. I have a mazda 626 gt turbo that im going to put on it. Later on when I rebuild the motor and have enough money to upgrade the cam i might put an upgraded turbo that pushes a little bit more boost. But for right now the little 7 to 10 psi should due. I have the ka24e engine with about 161000 miles on it so its definetly due for a rebuild or if I can save enough money I want to go with the rb series engine upgrade. I was wondering if you have any info on the parts that I would need or any mods to the 240 to put the rb engine with turbos in. Thanks alot Justin


----------



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

*hey Nismo14*

Hey i was wondering would the Ka24de exhaust ports match to the 
exhaust ports to the ka24e engine. I want to go with the de head but i dont know where to find the ecu. I can get the head and I know that i can bolt it right to my engine but the ecu is my main problem. I would appriciate your advise please.

Justin


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you can't just bolt up the head, and it would be cheaper to buy a whole motor anyway.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> you can't just bolt up the head, and it would be cheaper to buy a whole motor anyway.


true and true


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I speakith the truth


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

jda11985 said:


> Hey i was wondering would the Ka24de exhaust ports match to the
> exhaust ports to the ka24e engine. I want to go with the de head but i dont know where to find the ecu. I can get the head and I know that i can bolt it right to my engine but the ecu is my main problem. I would appriciate your advise please.
> 
> Justin


Now to properly respond to the questions.....

1. NO, the exhaust ports bolts on the DOHC and the SOHC are different, so they wont fit. So you would also need the DE's intake and exhaust manifolds.

2. To get the DE head to fit onto the E block you would need the front cover plate off the DOHC, and preferably the distributor as well.

3. Looking in a junk yard for a ECU is your best bet. Just open it up to make sure the board isnt friend or FUBAR'd in some other way......But I have a 92 S13 ECU laying around if you are interested.


BTW BoostedSE___ TRUE again, lol


----------



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

*well then*

well then is there any benefits to the de from the e. If i changed all the parts for the swap or would it be better if I just had a custom built header made for the turbo. I can get the head for cheap but i would rather build the engine in the car but if performance upgrades for the car is cheaper than i would rather build the dohc. I know that i can buy turbo kits for the e engine but they would take me some time to save money. but thanks for the info and you are a big help. 

THanks Justin


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Its easier to find parts for the DE over the E, since there were more DEs. And the biggest advantage is a better throttle response in a DE, other than that, id say stick with E.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you'll be just fine with the E


----------



## jda11985 (Sep 18, 2005)

*turbos*

I was wondering if you would know where i could find a turbo manifold for the 2.4e engine thats reasonably priced.

Justin


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

*SUNNYDET* would probably know. hes doing a turbo E project. Another place to try would be KA-T.org, they have a SOHC section.


----------

